# 1TB External hard drive formatting, ViP722



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

My ViP722 is going bad and I'm scrambling to save the recordings I have on it. I purchased a "WD My Passport Ultra Portable External USB 3.0 Hard Drive, 1TB" and I'm having some problems formatting it.

Questions:
1) How long should an initial format take? Is this a five minute thing or something that should be done overnight.

2) Is this drive supported? I've seen that people have problems using the drive with Linux. Will the ViP722 accept it? It looks like a very popular drive.

I'm asking because after I plug in the drive I go through two confirmation prompts about formatting it. Then the receiver starts a formatting screen and switches to a 2nd screen saying not to touch anything while the format is going on and the receiver reboots. After about three minutes the screen goes black and the receiver does nothing, the green LED also turns off on the receiver. I can't cold-boot the receiver until I unplug the USB from its front port. I don't know if this problem is because of a broken receiver or an incompatibility.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If this particular external USB drive does not have its own power supply then you will likely have problems. Dish does not support USB-powered drives.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You can see what we require at this link, but they (officially) cannot be USB powered. Format doesn't take long. A couple minutes maximum.

http://www.mydish.com/support/ehd-overview


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you. I put a powered USB 3.0 hub between the drive and the receiver. It's hard to find a non-USB powered modern drive, particularly since I don't want to spend money on something that is only USB 2.0.

Now I have better expectations about how long to wait. I have a replacement DVR arriving this evening and so I'll try formatting there and then switch back to the old receiver to grab the programs.

Thanks.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

You may need to activate the "new" 722 on your account before formatting.


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

If the HDD says 3.0, does that mean it will also handle 2.0? Thanks.


----------



## BqWUDUDj (Feb 26, 2007)

mwdxer said:


> If the HDD says 3.0, does that mean it will also handle 2.0? Thanks.


Yes. You can use USB 3.0 devices with USB 2.0 and USB 2.0 with 3.0. They are interchangeable but at the cost of speed -- you won't get the 3.0 performance unless both sides and all points between (hubs) are 3.0.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mwdxer said:


> If the HDD says 3.0, does that mean it will also handle 2.0? Thanks.


Up to USB 3.0, all USB devices will interoperate. That changes with USB-C in that you'll need an adapter to connect them.

The key lies in not messing with 2.5" mechanisms that are almost uniquely USB powered. Some may work, but it isn't something you want to take time out to do when your internal drive is on its last legs.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.newegg.com/Desktop-External-Hard-Drives/SubCategory/ID-414

Keyword, Desktop. Steer clear of "portable". Most Desktop HDs will have a PSU (power supply unit).


----------

